# PNOZ Multi, Testtakt , Querschluss



## jabba (20 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade mein erstes PNOZ-Multi am planen.

In den Unterlagen steht das man die Taktausgänge bei Schaltmatten nur einmal verwenden darf, kann ich daraus schliessen das es sonst mehrfach geht ?

Könnte ich z.B. die Taktausgänge 1 und 2 jeweils für 3 Türschalter und 3 PSEN parallel jeweils auf einen Kontakt der Schalter legen und die Rückmeldungen der schalter dann jeweils auf einen sicheren Eingang ?


Hier mal schematisch dargestellt was ich meine.


----------



## jabba (20 März 2011)

Hab schon heute morgen das passende PDF gesucht und nun erst gefunden.

Es geht laut Technical-Cataloque.


----------



## Safety (20 März 2011)

Hallo Jabba,
das liegt daran das die Schaltmatten einen Querschluss erzeugen.


----------



## jabba (20 März 2011)

Hallo Safety,

das hab ich mittlerweiler auch rausbekommen.
Ich kriege die Krise mit dem Ding,  mal ohne zu schleimen hätte ich bei euch das Ding schon durch.
Aber ich kriege einfach keine Genehmigung. 
Jetzt hat noch ein anderer Lieferant ASI-Safty genehmigt bekommen, da hies es bei mir "blos nicht noch was neues".
Aber in der Freigabe steht Pilz, also setze ich PNOZ-Multi ein auch wenn die das nicht haben wollen .
Nur jedesmal wenn ich was ausgesucht habe ist es nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Safety (20 März 2011)

Hallo Jabba,
die Antwort war komplett ohne Hintergedanken, war nur als Info gedacht.
Da ein Querschluss ein Schwerer Fehler ist würde die Steuerung ausschalten dies muss man unterdrücken und auch die anderen Sensoren würden eine Fehler melden da die Taktsignale fehlen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Jetzt hat noch ein anderer Lieferant ASI-Safty genehmigt bekommen, da hies es bei mir "blos nicht noch was neues".
> Aber in der Freigabe steht Pilz, also setze ich PNOZ-Multi ein auch wenn die das nicht haben wollen .
> Nur jedesmal wenn ich was ausgesucht habe ist es nicht lieferbar.



Also ich hab in den letzten Wochen auch einiges bei Pilz bestellt und keine Probleme mit der Lieferbarkeit.
Verglichen mit der Programmierung eines ASI-Safety-Monitors ist PNOZmulti ja Entspannung pur 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Safety,
> 
> das hab ich mittlerweiler auch rausbekommen.
> Ich kriege die Krise mit dem Ding,  mal ohne zu schleimen hätte ich bei euch das Ding schon durch.
> ...



welches Multi brauchst du den wir hätten, da noch was am Lager.


----------

